# What's the deal on leather jackets?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

For those who own leather jackets, how do you like them? Are they warm in the winter? Comfortable? Looking into getting one next fall or so. I've tried on numerous in stores, but I can't say for sure what I like unless I walk around with one on for a week, hence my question here on ehMac.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently (December) picked up an Izod leather jacket at Winners, of all places. They seemed to have a decent selection, and at good prices (Mine was $200, rather than the $400 retail).

As for warmth, etc - it makes a very good shell (windproof, etc), but I found that I was more comortable with a fleece jacket underneath. Also, a good set of leather gloves can be had for a decent price, and try for some with a synthetic lining - they're less bulky, but about the same warmth as others. 

All in all, I'm quite happy with my jacket.


----------



## hungryhouse (Feb 2, 2005)

Just make sure there isn't an Eight Ball on the back


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I've got one with a removable liner that keeps me warm in the winter but isn't too hot for the other seasons...except maybe summer.

They are excellent at keeping the wind out but I am not sure how long it would keep me warm if I had an extended stay outside. Going from the car to: work, stores, friends, etc... it works well no matter what the temperature.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I bought my first leather jacket in 1959 when I started high school. Never been without one in my wardrobe since. They aren't a new idea by any means. Goes right back to the "bomber jackets" of WWII.

Currently prefer the Danier brand as they are very good leather and reasonable in price.

Word of caution, stay away from "lambskin", really soft and comfortable, but with the life span of a mosquito or less.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Leather, in my opinion, is the only way to go. Waterproof, and stop the wind, but breathable. 

I have two - a hip length one I wear spring and summer, and a full length lined trench coat style (with removable fur lined hood) that I picked up at The Leather Ranch in Calgary in the middle of July one year a few years ago - 50% off because it was winter stock - for winter. I travel all across BC and the prairies, doing a lot of work outside, and found that with a good sweater and proper boots and gloves I'm usually in really good shape even when I'm outside for hours. I used to wear an army parka in the winter, but the wind would get to me, and it really wasn't any good for the rain on the coast.

A good leather jacket is an investment - my short jacket is almost 20 years old, and my long jacket is a few years old too - and I expect to keep wearing both of them for a long, long time.


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

If you get the right style, it will last you for years.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

SINC said:


> I bought my first leather jacket in 1959 when I started high school. Never been without one in my wardrobe since. They aren't a new idea by any means. Goes right back to the "bomber jackets" of WWII.
> 
> Currently prefer the Danier brand as they are very good leather and reasonable in price.
> 
> Word of caution, stay away from "lambskin", really soft and comfortable, but with the life span of a mosquito or less.



I bought a Danier leather lambskin last time I was up at West Edmonton Mall and I love it...It is a lamb skin and it has a liner. The life span may not be up there with cow hide but who wants to wear a saddle? Cowhide jackets are so rigid and stiff. Lamb skin feels nice, looks awesome, and is flexible. Make sure you use leather protection and take care of it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I gave up on leather because it is relatively heavy while offering no insulation. Yeah it is windwroof and yeah it lasts but wearing it is like having a workout..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I found a leather-replacement, nice Italian designer brand, you wouldn't know it from the real thing, but it's not leather, bought it from the police auction for about $60. So it _used to_ be hot.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I picked up a nice stroller-style coat at Danier at its end of summer sale last year. It has a zip out liner, and gives me great protection from the elements. It's a bit light when the temps drop low while I walk the dog at night, but it's definitely a 3.25 season coat!  :lmao: I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Love 'em. I have 4, 3 of which are my winter jackets.

If you are using one for cold weather, find one with an insulated lining--doesn't have to be zip out, but if it zips out you will have a lighter jacket for warmer weather. 

My lambskin jacket from Danier has a very warm synthetic lining. Most people are shocked that it is my winter coat, because it looks very thin, but it is extremely warm. (There was a tag on it that had it as a winter coat.)

This is my first lambskin jacket, and it is starting to wear. My other jackets are older and are in perfect shape. If you buy lambskin, take care of it, but otherwise, leather is pretty durable.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Believe it or not, you can get nice leather jackets at Mark's. Just watch the sale flyers. Danier is nice, but I have had no luck in their stores finding my size in a style i like. Yet Marks did. Got a nice XXL lambskin jacket with zip out reversible liner. Very comfy, 200 bucks on sale. Also got a nice drk brown suede, lined jacket for 89 on sale


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Marks has had some good sales on leather jackets in the past... very impressive.

I'll jump on the "I got mine at Danier and I love it" bandwagon. Probably my favourite garment, certainly my favourite jacket. Mine doesn't have a lining, but I wear a sweater underneath and it's warm enough even in Kingston's less-than-tropical weather for short stretches.

I'm from Victoria, so I never considered the need for a liner. If I were to go back and buy it again, I would look for something with a zip-out liner, though.

Still, stylish, long-lasting when taken care of, and even at regular price, well worth it imo. Mine was, iirc, around $350? Worth every penny...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i never had a leather jacket until i bought one a few years ago
it's thick, soft leather with a padded liner - great for winter, especially if you wear a turtleneck shirt underneath

it's great in the winter as it's the best to stop the wind which is the major cause for winter discomfort

when this one dies, i'll buy another 
i'm a convert


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Guys look great in the old fashioned bomber jackets. Just saying.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

MissGulch said:


> Guys look great in the old fashioned bomber jackets. Just saying.


Fonzie?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I ride a motorcycle, so a leather jacket is a given for me. I bought a bomber-syle jacket from Danier in 2001, It came with a removable liner. I removed the liner in 2001 and have never used it again. That jacket is my only Winter clothing. Yes, I have no other Winter clothing - socks, snow-boots, sweaters, noting. All I wear inside that jacket is a T-shirt and I have experienced Winters in the GTA, Winnipeg and Edmonton with just that one jacket.

But as rgray said, it IS heavy.

Cheers


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i have a fake leather jacket with a fake fur like material as a winter coat, and real leather jacket for rest of the year. just make sure you pick something with simple, clean lines.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> Fonzie?


Indy


----------

